# BIG FROGGIES :)



## BeardyBen (May 18, 2005)

CHECK OUT THESE HUGE MOTHER FROGGIES!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

big frogs :shock: 
this one is about to have brekky  
http://www.coffeecountyschools.com/jones/frogs.html
some crazy frogs in this link
check the probiscas frog


----------



## nuthn2do (May 18, 2005)

Speaking of big frogs how large do GTF's grow, as in size and weight?


----------



## kevyn (May 18, 2005)

Nice african bull frogs! We actually have a feral population of those on Vancouver Island. See, we have our feral species too. :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

i think they are goliath frogs from west africa


----------



## MichaelJaynes (May 18, 2005)

i used to keep south african bull frogs, they were pretty cool. mine were alot greener with redish stripes


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Gtf's can grow to 14cm fem, 12 cm males, fist size, not sure of weight. :wink:


----------



## spooky (May 18, 2005)

They are rubber ones!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

aaaahhhhahahahahahah, the top pic of the frog looks like a naked fatman with flippers on!!!! LMAO


----------



## diamond_python (May 18, 2005)

What the hell would a frog that big eat? I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

It would eat anything it wanted to


----------



## Jonathon (May 18, 2005)

i think there was an article on those froggies in Australian Geographic once, i know i;ve seen those pics somewhere. They're huge.


----------



## Springherp (May 18, 2005)

Nuth2do,
This may give you an indication of the sizes green tree frogs can reach! :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

that frog dosnt look like like it can even move, let alone jump,,


----------



## spooky (May 19, 2005)

Looks pretty overweight to me!!!


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

No, its ridges are not droopy, its just a big old frog imo.


----------



## beknluke (May 19, 2005)

Oh that GTF is seriously over weight! That disgusts me when I see the state that some ppl let them get to that stage


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Its Jabba the Frog!


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> Its Jabba the Frog!



Hahahahahahahaha That's sooo good Sherms! :lol: :lol:

Yes, it's the porkiest blob I've ever seen! That's not good! Imagine it hunting its food! It couldn't! :? Definately a good example of how not to feed these frogs!

Those giant frogs are extraordinary! :shock:


----------

